# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Reino Unido busca frenar en seco la burbuja de autoconsumo

## Jonasino

> El caso británico y el error alemán muestran la importancia de que los gobiernos hagan compatible el apoyo a nuevas tecnologías con un coste energético que no hunda la competitividad







> La delgada línea entre incentivar a las nuevas tecnologías y crear otra burbuja es el quebradero de cabeza de los gobiernos de Europa. En Alemania, las tarifas eléctricas a consumidores se han más que duplicado por el excesivo coste de las subvenciones solares, mientras el precio de generación caía a mínimos históricos gracias al desplome del carbón y el gas. El sufrido hogar alemán no ha visto un euro de mejora, sino más de dos veces de empeoramiento. El segundo coste de la electricidad más caro para hogares de la Unión Europea. Mientras todos los años nos dicen que el que viene van a ser competitivas, las sobrecargas por subvenciones siguen pesando en el bolsillo del ciudadano.
> 
> Ya comentamos aquí que el problema de sobrecapacidad y errores de planificación del pasado no se soluciona creando nuevas burbujas.
> De manera similar, Reino Unido busca evitar una burbuja de instalaciones ineficientes que terminen por crear un mayor problema a todos los consumidores.
> 
> En Reino Unido han tomado la decisión desde hace tiempo de que el coste máximo de subvenciones no sobrepase los 10.000 millones de euros (7.600 millones de libras) para el año 2021. De no llevarse a cabo el recorte de primas propuesto, la cifra alcanzaría los 13.000 millones de euros anuales, y el gobierno estima que las tarifas a consumidores se duplicarían de nuevo. En España, para que se hagan una idea, ya en 2014 pagamos 7.300 millones de euros. En nuestro país, las tecnologías del llamado régimen especial recibirán 200.000 millones de euros de retribución en toda su vida útil.
> 
> En nuestro país, las tecnologías del llamado régimen especial recibirán 200.000 millones de euros de retribución en toda su vida útil
> 
> ...


Fuente: elconfidencial.com

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mejor poner el link directo: http://blogs.elconfidencial.com/merc...onsumo_999821/

Sobe todo porque al ver que el autor es Daniel Lacalle nos ahorramos perder el tiempo leyéndolo e ir al wáter a vomitar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Después de echarme unas carcajadas, solo añadir que nadie niega que la solar requiere subvenciones, pero cada vez menos y a cambio los países que han subvencionado, ahora tienen una estructura empresarial puntera y con capacidad para exportar. Lo raro es lo de este gobierno cainita que se líquida lo poco que queda del sector.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Claro, claro. Y del autoconsumo, que?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Este sr. Lacalle, de gestionar carteras, comprar y vender acciones sabrá mucho. Pero de energía ni tiene curriculum ni parece que diga más que de lo que podría decir del mercado del maíz. Solo tendencias y tendencioso.

----------

NoRegistrado (04-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Precisamente cuando en esos países, el autoconsumo, está siendo un éxito...

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Totalmente deacuerdo con el que ha escrito el artículo...

----------


## termopar

Creo que para empezar a analizar el artículo de Daniel Lacalle podríamos empezar por saber si la afirmación de que la factura eléctrica en Alemania está subiendo por las subvenciones a las solares. Creo que el apagón nuclear también estará influyendo. También el aumento de CO2 por mayor uso de generación fósil. Aquí en España ya influyó y mucho. Se puede ver en éste artículo de hace unos años.



> *Consecuencias económicas del apagón nuclear en Alemania
> 
> La factura eléctrica del usuario alemán subirá un 6% por el apagón nuclear*
> 
> "La decisión es irreversible", ha sentenciado el ministro alemán de Medio Ambiente, Norbert Röttgen, por lo que a Alemania ya sólo le queda hacer cuentas.
> 
> El país se propone prescindir en sólo 10 años de la energía nuclear, que hasta ahora suponía el 23% de su cesta de consumo energético. El consumidor cargará con un aumento del 6% en la factura energética. Además, se producirá un alza del 9% en la emisión de gases de efecto invernadero, que supondrá unos 26 millones de toneladas más al año, debido a que las plantas que producen energía eléctrica a base de gas y carbón tendrían que incrementar su producción para compensar lo que falte.
> 
> Respecto a los gastos del Estado, un documento interno del partido de Merkel, la CDU, calcula que la transición costará 40.000 millones de euros. Las siete plantas de energía más antiguas, que se vieron afectadas por la moratoria, y también la planta de Kruemmel, no volverán a funcionar y deberán ser desmanteladas.
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...306749388.html

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Por otro lado habla de nuevas tecnologías que no hundan la competitividad.... Que yo sepa, permitir la energía distribuida, abre más el mercado y aumenta la competitividad. Como suele hacer este hombre en sus artículos (ya analizamos hace poco otro de sus artículos)  mezcla churras con merinas. Habla de pobreza energética... Como si esto también fuera consecuencia del uso de energía distribuida, vamos para no parar de reírse, si no fuera porque es un tema serio y causado por las diferencias sociales en uk creadas por políticas mercantilistas ultraliberales en las que él precisamente ha estado siempre a favor.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*políticas mercantilistas ultraliberales en las que él precisamente ha estado siempre a favor.* 

El mercantilismo y el liberalismo son sistemas opuestos.

Y de todos modos, el preferir un sistema liberal me parece una postura tan respetable como la contraria, y desde luego en mi opinión mucho más eficiente. Parece que un partidario del liberalismo es una especie de monstruo que devora a los pobres.

En cuanto a la postura sobre la energía solar me parece muy lógica. No sólo se subvenciona, sino que encima sube la factura de la electricidad...

----------

perdiguera (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Creo que para empezar a analizar el artículo de Daniel Lacalle podríamos empezar por saber si la afirmación de que la factura eléctrica en Alemania está subiendo por las subvenciones a las solares. Creo que el apagón nuclear también estará influyendo. También el aumento de CO2 por mayor uso de generación fósil. Aquí en España ya influyó y mucho. Se puede ver en éste artículo de hace unos años.
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...306749388.html


 En Alemania, ahora mismo el usuario está ahorrando bastante con el autoconsumo.
Allí el gobierno lo fomenta.

No sé el coste del kW de los proveedores eléctricos alemanes. Pero el usuario normal está muy contento con el sistema de autoconsumo.
Y amigos míos en Alemania, se ríen de nosotros por no tenerlo aquí.

Lo malo es que algunos están encima contentos. Apaleados pero contentos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *políticas mercantilistas ultraliberales en las que él precisamente ha estado siempre a favor.* 
> 
> El mercantilismo y el liberalismo son sistemas opuestos.
> 
> Y de todos modos, el preferir un sistema liberal me parece una postura tan respetable como la contraria, y desde luego en mi opinión mucho más eficiente. Parece que un partidario del liberalismo es una especie de monstruo que devora a los pobres.
> 
> En cuanto a la postura sobre la energía solar me parece muy lógica. No sólo se subvenciona, sino que encima sube la factura de la electricidad...


Viendo tu concepto sobre la eficiencia de determinado regadío, hay base suficiente para al menos poner en duda esa otra opinión. Así estamos como estamos.

Pero cada uno tiene la suya

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Quizás he dado pie a confusión. No me refería al mercantilismo ni he utilizado ese término sino al adjetivo mercantilista refiriéndose a darle a cualquier cosa o servicio valor de mercado. En fin, buscándole tres pies al gato en vez de comprender el conjunto del comentario.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que hay cosas a las que no se les puede dar valor de mercado. Para Lacalle hasta el aire que respiras.

Un ejemplo es el mercantilismo que se ha impuesto en los planes de cuenca y diversas leyes aprobadas últimamente con el agua.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

> En cuanto a la postura sobre la energía solar me parece muy lógica. No sólo se subvenciona, sino que encima sube la factura de la electricidad...


Estos alemanes, chaaaalados , que habrán visto para cerrar centrales nucleares y dedicarse a instalar energía solar en sus tejados. Allá ellos. Se van a arruinar.
Ironías de la vida.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Información de hace exactamente un año:




> Tras su tramitación en el Parlamento, se acaba de aprobar (agosto 2014) la nueva legislación de energías renovables, conocida como EEG 2.0. Uno de sus puntos más controvertidos es la imposición de una nueva carga a la energía solar auto-consumida.
> 
> Los alemanes que usen su propia electricidad fotovoltaica tendrán que pagar una carga de 0.044 / kWh. Este gravamen sólo se aplicará a las nuevas instalaciones de tejado por encima de 10 kWp.
> Al parecer se está hablando de si este gravamen se acabará extendiendo a las instalaciones de autoconsumo ya existentes.
> 
> Naturalmente este gravamen, ha creado mucho malestar en el sector fotovoltaico alemán. Los argumentos son parecidos a los que se esgrimen aquí con la amenaza del llamado peaje de respaldo.
> 
> Como pasa aquí, la ley se ha aprobado pero la reglamentación está por llegar dando lugar a un notable vacío legal. No se sabe cómo se va a medir la energía autoconsumida o autogenerada, ni quien va a recaudar el gravamen.
> 
> ...





> En Alemania el autoconsumo, como país fuertemente industrializado, se practica a gran escala y generalmente no tiene nada que ver con aspectos medioambientales. Factorías enteras, empresas metalúrgicas y automovilísticas, etc, se abastecen con medios propios habitualmente termodinámicos (cogeneración). Evidentemente les cuesta menos que el suministro desde la red eléctrica. No estamos hablando de la visión que todos tenemos en este foro de unos pocos paneles en el tejado de una vivienda de un habitante comprometido con el medio ambiente. Estamos hablando de grandes compañías, con muchos recursos económicos, que usan la energía como factor de producción.
> La reforma del sector eléctrico (generación distribuida, renovables, red inteligente) la vienen sufragando todos los consumidores (podríamos decir todos los ciudadanos). Las grandes empresas autoconsumidoras no participan de este esfuerzo como deberían. La coalición CDU (conservatas) - SPD(sociatas) actualmente gobernante, no ha tenido problema en ponerse de acuerdo en este asunto.
> Ahora la nueva ley alemana los autoconsumidores (por ejemplo Volskwagen) pagará el 40% de la tasa (100% si la generación no es con renovables o de cogeneración).
> No obstante, y esto es lo importante, el legislador alemán ha tenido cuidado en diferenciar entre el autoconsumo industrial (grabado con la nueva tasa), del doméstico (<10Kw) que no tiene tasa.


Fuente: http://www.solarweb.net/forosolar/fo...-alemania.html

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ciertos, estás locos éstos alemanes.
Mira que legislar y gobernar para favorecer a la ciudadanía, en lugar de para engordar a las eléctricas...Qué malísimos son.

*La revolución del autoconsumo en Alemania*




> La decidida apuesta de Alemania por las renovables marcha viento en popa, cosechando resultados sorprendentes. Hace poco hablamos en un artículo en Planeta-Vivo de que Alemania había cosechado un nuevo récord energético, al haber generado el 78 % de la energía eléctrica con fuentes renovables el pasado 25 de julio.
> 
> En el artículo que estás leyendo en este momento, espero, queremos resaltar el éxito que están teniendo las instalaciones de autoconsumo en el país teutón, gracias al apoyo de las instituciones públicas mediante primas, al abaratamiento de las instalaciones y al deseo de independencia energética de muchos ciudadanos alemanes. En un año las instalaciones de autoconsumo fotovoltaicas han crecido en un 35 %, llegando a las 25.000 operativas en todo el país.
> Para que se haya producido este importante incremento es clave que la energía generada en la cubierta de los hogares germanos cuesta la mitad que la que llega de la red. Sin embargo, el pico de producción de una instalación fotovoltaica se produce en las horas centrales del día, siendo la demanda mayor a primeras horas de la noche. La aparición de sistemas de almacenamiento más duraderos y económicos está siendo fundamental en la explosión del autoconsumo en Alemania.
> 
> La ubicación de las instalaciones por todo el país contribuye a que su integración en la red eléctrica sea segura y equilibrada. Gracias al decidido apoyo público por estos sistemas de producción eléctrica para el autoconsumo y a la continua mejora en los sistemas de almacenamiento es probable que el número de instalaciones siga aumentando en los próximos años y Alemania esté cada vez más cerca del objetivo de generar toda su energía mediante fuentes renovables.


http://www.planeta-vivo.com/energia/...o-en-alemania/

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Información de hace exactamente un año:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.solarweb.net/forosolar/fo...-alemania.html


 Hay una "pequeña diferencia" en el tema de los peajes de respaldo en España con respecto al resto del mundo:




> Peaje de respaldo al Autoconsumo: España vs Resto del Mundo
> 
> Y aquí es donde las diferencias entre lo que ocurre en España y lo que ocurre fuera se disparan. *Aquí hay voluntad de que no se haga autoconsumo –excepto para grandes consumidores de electricidad, que estarán exentos del peaje de respaldo–,* mientras que fuera se intenta que el autoconsumo siga desarrollándose, pero sin otorgar una injusta ventaja al autoconsumidor sobre el resto de consumidores.
> 
> Por eso *en España el peaje de respaldo propuesto es un abuso sin paliativos*: en el caso de los hogares, éstos pagarán 6 céntimos de euro por kWh y, como resultado, será más oneroso autoconsumir que seguir comprando la electricidad a un suministrador convencional. Comparativamente,* la cantidad a abonar sería un 30% más cara que en Alemania,* si no fuera porque *allí –sabia y significativamente– se ha decidido eximir a todas las instalaciones hasta 10 kW de potencia instalada, propias de los hogares*.
> 
> También en California siguen apostando por el autoconsumo y la generación distribuida: a pesar de haber introducido una fianza a todos los consumidores sin distinción, han garantizado la continuidad del sistema –la regulación actual terminaba a finales de este año– y han eliminado el cupo que hasta ahora lo limitaba, permitiendo crecer al mercado a su buen ritmo. En Arizona, la cantidad fijada llegó tras un pacto entre los sectores implicados.


http://blog.gesternova.com/peaje-de-...in-paliativos/

Saludos Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Consecuencia de su nefasta política en éste campo, el ministro Soria está asustado porque lo va a pagar caro en las elecciones:

http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...a-3209882.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece que, en la nueva ley, o lo que sea, los que autoconsuman menos de 10 kw estarán exentos de tasa por kw generado, y tendrán que pagar una tasa nueva por la potencia de la instalación. Siempre que estén conectados a la red también pagarían por el término de potencia. Si no están, no pagan nada.
Ese limite de 10 kw cubre a casi todas las viviendas españolas.
Si estoy equivocado, ya me diréis.

----------

